# New bike trail in millers falls montague/greenfield



## skizilla (Jul 1, 2008)

They finished a large section of the franklin  countty greenway/bike path it feature bridges over the CT river a path along a canal and 4  miles in length + a dozen or more on low traffic mellow roads.


----------

